# Charging question



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

Is it normal that my DROID X is charging in 10% increments? Also when I unplug the phone the battery drops in 10% intervals as well .. fully stock Gingerbread btw. Thanks


----------



## Nis (Jul 20, 2011)

That's normal behavior for Motorola phones. For some reason the battery driver outputs the level in 10% increments. 1% increments are output as well to a different file; CM7 and other apps and ROMs will read that file instead.


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

circle battery widget and other will give you 1% increments.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> circle battery widget and other will give you 1% increments.


I dont think it does, I tried it when I ran LibertyGB and it had 10% increments


----------

